# Trying to sell a wedding dress



## tracie 123 (Oct 9, 2008)

Can anyone come up with any fresh ideas on how to sell a never been worn or unaltered wedding dress. I have tried local papers, anglo website, also local dress shop (has closed down now). Are there any other website's l could advertise this dress.
I am desperate to sell as leaving Cyprus in the next few weeks and do not want to take it back to the UK.


----------

